# Kohler Muffler broke free



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the following problem. I have a Toro
zero turn, Kohler 19 hp motor. The muffler broke free of the exhaust pipe this morning while mowing. I can order the part but I need a temporary fix, has anyone ever used JB weld for something like this. The muffler has no weight and does not appear to be under stress, it has a welded bracket holding it to the frame. I know could weld it but do not have access to a welding machine. No loss in power just very loud. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hamar507 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the following problem. I have a Toro
> zero turn, Kohler 19 hp motor. The muffler broke free of the exhaust pipe this morning while mowing. I can order the part but I need a temporary fix, has anyone ever used JB weld for something like this. The muffler has no weight and does not appear to be under stress, it has a welded bracket holding it to the frame. I know could weld it but do not have access to a welding machine. No loss in power just very loud. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


Personally I would remove the exhaust manifold and take it to a muffler shop, should not cost more than about $10 to have it welded back to the muffler.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

JB weld will not work, exhaust gas temperatures are just too high. I would have it welded or brazed.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> JB weld will not work, exhaust gas temperatures are just too high. I would have it welded or brazed.


Depending on the model and serial of the mower, there was a service bulletin regarding Kohler mufflers on Toro zero turns breaking away where the pipe meets the main muffler. You should call Toro or contact an authorized Toro dealer/service location near your place of residence. The bulletin has expired, but if it has just now happened to you, you may be able to get a good will extension on it.


----------

